# Necsus Hits Three Thousands



## danalto

I came back right on time!
Necsus, certo che ne hai dette di str...aordinarie cose!  


kisses!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E bravo pure a te!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Grazie mille per tutto il tuo aiuto!  Sei veramente bravo.   

Complimenti!

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

3,000 best wishes....  x 1000  x 1000  x 1000


----------



## _forumuser_

When did this happen?? Must have been asleep.... 

CONGRATULAZIONI!!!!

 Io sono arrivato da poco, ma sono felicissimo che tu sia parte del gruppo!!


----------



## claudine2006

Senza saperlo ho aperto un altro thread! Mi associo a questo per farti arrivare i miei migliori auguri!!!


----------



## sabrinita85

Complimenti 

N e c s u s i n o ! ! !

    


B R A V O O O O ! ! ! !​


----------



## Saoul

Er mejo fico der bigonzo... 
Posso chiamarti EMFDB da oggi? 
Complimenti Necsus... leggerti è sempre un enorme piacere.


----------



## ElaineG

Bravo, bravo, bravo!

Now do it again .

Grazie per tutto, professore.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> Er mejo fico der bigonzo...
> Posso chiamarti EMFDB da oggi?
> Complimenti Necsus... leggerti è sempre un enorme piacere.



Gajjjjardo!! ma che vor dì "er mejo fico der bigonzo" ??


----------



## danalto

ElaineG said:


> Bravo, bravo, bravo!
> 
> Now do it again .
> 
> Grazie di tutto, professore.


----------



## Frenko

Grazie 10^1000


----------



## ElaineG

danalto said:


>


 
Are you suggesting Il Saoul is wrong???? http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1081985&postcount=5


E Paul:



> A me, italiano del nord, suona molto meglio "grazie per" anche se penso proprio siano corretti entrambi li usi.


----------



## sabrinita85

ElaineG said:


> Are you suggesting Il Saoul is wrong???? http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1081985&postcount=5
> 
> 
> E Paul:


Sarebbe da aprire un nuovo thread, perché mi pare molto interessante come discussione.

Anche io, come Danalto, non trovo molto naturale "Grazie per tutto", invece "Grazie per tutto ciò che hai fatto", sì.
"Grazie di tutto" è quello che sento dire e che uso, ma non escludo che si tratti di una varietà diatopica (cioè legata al luogo).

Forse, una virgola potrebbe risolvere il problema; infatti se io vedessi:
"Grazie mille*,* per tutto" non lo additerei come errore.


----------



## lsp

Sempre con la grammatica, posso chiedere se l'errore nel titolo è stato fatto apposta? Parlo di thousand*s*...


----------



## sabrinita85

lsp said:


> Sempre con la grammatica, posso chiedere se l'errore nel titolo è stato fatto apposta? Parlo di thousand*s*...


HEHEHE, vabbè.. è stato fatto, così qualche nativo lo poteva correggere 

Brava Lsp, che occhio!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Grazie per le tue preziose pillole di .... ortografia, grammatica, sintassi ed analisi linguistiche!

*Buon  3000° postiversario!*


----------



## daniele712

*Complimenti*, anche perchè i tuoi post valgono triplo(in realtà dovresti festeggiare i  9000 e tra poco i 10000! ) e sono di aiuto a noi tutti.

Continua così, è un piacere leggerti.


----------



## Saoul

Paulfromitaly said:


> Gajjjjardo!! ma che vor dì "er mejo fico der bigonzo" ??



Er mejo fico der bigonzo vuol dire "il miglior fico del cesto"... proprio come il nostro Necsus. Ci sono fichi e fichi... e poi c'è la pizza e fichi...


----------



## TimLA

And fortunately for me, 2,999 are corrections to help with my Italian!!!!
   
Congratulations!


----------



## danalto

lsp said:


> Sempre con la grammatica, posso chiedere se l'errore nel titolo è stato fatto apposta? Parlo di thousand*s*...


 
*antipatica! *​


----------



## lsp

danalto said:


> *antipatica! *​



Oh so you can dish it out, but...!!  

Sul serio, ho preso 'na botta ar core! Forgive? 
(e ti scongiuro di fare altrettanto alle mie migliaia di errori!)


----------



## fran06

Uffa, al solito in ritardo!!!!!

Spero tu voglia comunque accettare la mie CONGRATULAZIONI!!!!!!!

Ciauzzzzz


----------



## Necsus

danalto said:
			
		

> I came back right on time!
> Necsus, certo che ne hai dette di str...aordinarie cose!
> kisses!


Danalto, grazie al ca...lore di messaggi come questo si apprezza ogni volta di più il fatto di essere parte di questo forum inimitabile! 
...and hugs! 
Grazie per il/del thread!

*GRAZIE TREMILAs A TUTTI VOI !!!*​


----------



## stanfal

The day after... congrats Necsus!!!!
S.


----------



## Poianone

Altro giro, altra corsa, altro postleanno per uno dei foReRi (con le r maiuscole) più corretti e friendly del forum!


   
*Quindi, augurissimissimi NECSUS!!!*
  ​


----------



## rocamadour

Sono stata un po' "latitante" nell'ultima settimana e stavo per perdermi i festeggiamenti del * grande Necsus* , "vecchio saggio" e preziosissima fonte di informazioni di questo forum. Sempre preciso ed esauriente, corretto e garbato... colui che per primo mi ha dato il benvenuto nella grande famiglia di WR. Grazie Necsus!


 HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY 
 POSTIVERSARY!!! ​ 
... e scusa il ritardo! ​


----------



## Necsus

Grazie di cuore, *Stanfal*, *Poianone* e *Rocamadour*!

PS: _vecchio_ piano piano lo sto diventando, _saggio_ no!


----------



## Jana337

Sempre in ritardo comunque molti auguri anche da me!

Your posts are challenging! Thanks for them. 

Jana


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Jana! Io sono ancora più in ritardo di te nella risposta, ma purtroppo sono senza collegamento adsl da tre giorni...   Quindi per il momento no more challenges..!


----------

